# Picture-in-Picture Problems



## nrcurtis (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm having an issue with picture in picture. I like watching things side by side (I watch sports silently while my wife watches her shows). For some reason, though, one of the images is always stretched vertically to fill the entire screen. It worked at first where both pictures were perfect (not stretched), then I must have messed something up so it stretches the picture vertically on one side to fill that whole side of the screen.

I tried fiddling with the "Format" settings (Normal, Stretched, etc.) to see if that made a difference in picture in picture mode, but it didn't seem to do anything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What kind of receiver and what kind of TV are you connected to?

I have seen this behavior on my 622 connected to an SDTV 4:3, where the SD channel is stretched vertically while a 16:9 channel appears proper.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

nrcurtis said:


> I'm having an issue with picture in picture. I like watching things side by side (I watch sports silently while my wife watches her shows). For some reason, though, one of the images is always stretched vertically to fill the entire screen. It worked at first where both pictures were perfect (not stretched), then I must have messed something up so it stretches the picture vertically on one side to fill that whole side of the screen.
> 
> I tried fiddling with the "Format" settings (Normal, Stretched, etc.) to see if that made a difference in picture in picture mode, but it didn't seem to do anything.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Exact same thing on my 622 since the lastest FW was installed.
This is seen on my Sony 55XBR8.
Both channels will be widescreen in origin but one is stretched top to bottom of the screen and distorted.


----------



## nrcurtis (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes, this is a 622. Did you find any solution for it? The exact same thing (where with two widescreen channels one is distorted) is happening.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unfortunately for me, I don't even get side-by-side mode on my 622 anymore... so I can't verify whether or not it would be stretched.

Prior to the most recent firmware, though, it had been stretched on one of the PiP screens for quite a while.

I was never sure, though, if it was because I was connected to a 4:3 SDTV or not.


----------



## judyintexas (Feb 26, 2007)

The new Dish firmware may have helped us. We used to have one PIP channel displayed in much less than the available space (when the two channels were side by side) and now both images will fill the width of their half of the screen. We have a Samsung HL-S5688W. I suspect that there is some complicated interaction between the Picture Size setting on the TV and the firmware on the Dish. Maybe since Dish has changed, changing the Pictuire Size on your TV will help.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Unfortunately for me, I don't even get side-by-side mode on my 622 anymore... so I can't verify whether or not it would be stretched.
> 
> Prior to the most recent firmware, though, it had been stretched on one of the PiP screens for quite a while.
> 
> I was never sure, though, if it was because I was connected to a 4:3 SDTV or not.


I'm connected to a 4:3 RPTV with my 622 with S-Video and I don't believe it should matter.When I had my 625 connected up the same way and I pressed the Position button on the remote control side by side PIP worked every time,or when I pressed the PIP button three times side by side PIP would appear.It would appear from what I have read this problem is a possible problem with software L630.

Even the screen saver that comes on when I put the 622 into standby says to access side by side PIP press the Position button on the remote control.I press the position button on the remote?,nothing happens.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

judyintexas said:


> The new Dish firmware may have helped us. We used to have one PIP channel displayed in much less than the available space (when the two channels were side by side) and now both images will fill the width of their half of the screen. We have a Samsung HL-S5688W. I suspect that there is some complicated interaction between the Picture Size setting on the TV and the firmware on the Dish. Maybe since Dish has changed, changing the Pictuire Size on your TV will help.


I also tried that it doesn't make any difference no side by side PIP.


----------



## DovetailDigital (Nov 1, 2010)

I can confirm that one of our subscriber's 622 boxes was displaying perfect aspect ratio in PIP 2 month ago. After the latest update L6.30, it is not. One of the images is stretched to fill the screen vertically.

I then fielded several other calls with the same issue. One of our subscribers demonstrated to me that the aspect ratio for Tuner 2 could not be changed even without PIP.

I contacted Dish on 10/22/10 and they confirmed an issue that they cite as “Software Error for Aspect Ratio Tuner 2”. No information was available at that time on a fix.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

DovetailDigital said:


> I can confirm that one of our subscriber's 622 boxes was displaying perfect aspect ratio in PIP 2 month ago. After the latest update L6.30, it is not. One of the images is stretched to fill the screen vertically.
> 
> I then fielded several other calls with the same issue. One of our subscribers demonstrated to me that the aspect ratio for Tuner 2 could not be changed even without PIP.
> 
> I contacted Dish on 10/22/10 and they confirmed an issue that they cite as "Software Error for Aspect Ratio Tuner 2". No information was available at that time on a fix.


That's at least a step in the right direction. Dish acknowledges the problem.
I will SURE be glad when the screen ratio is fixed on tuner 2.
Driving me nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DovetailDigital said:


> I can confirm that one of our subscriber's 622 boxes was displaying perfect aspect ratio in PIP 2 month ago. After the latest update L6.30, it is not. One of the images is stretched to fill the screen vertically.
> 
> I then fielded several other calls with the same issue. One of our subscribers demonstrated to me that the aspect ratio for Tuner 2 could not be changed even without PIP.
> 
> I contacted Dish on 10/22/10 and they confirmed an issue that they cite as "Software Error for Aspect Ratio Tuner 2". No information was available at that time on a fix.


Thank you DovetailDigital.:welcome_s

and Tulsa1 it's driving me nuts too!.:bang


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah I noticed this as well after the last update and really bugs me as I use side by side PIP ALL THE TIME watching multiple sports events etc... and I hate having one stretched. I think I also noticed that when on tuner 2 the aspect ratio doesn't change. If you press the button to do so, it cycles through the settings but nothing actually changes. Very odd.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DovetailDigital said:


> I can confirm that one of our subscriber's 622 boxes was displaying perfect aspect ratio in PIP 2 month ago. After the latest update L6.30, it is not. One of the images is stretched to fill the screen vertically.
> 
> I then fielded several other calls with the same issue. One of our subscribers demonstrated to me that the aspect ratio for Tuner 2 could not be changed even without PIP.
> 
> I contacted Dish on 10/22/10 and they confirmed an issue that they cite as "Software Error for Aspect Ratio Tuner 2". No information was available at that time on a fix.


Just an observation:

Maybe I am seeing things from a wrong perspective here but when I press my PIP button on my remote control for my VIP622 3 times, it's Tuner 1 that won't size down for side by side PIP.Tuner 2 stays the right size for side by side PIP.So consider me confused.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> Just an observation:
> 
> Maybe I am seeing things from a wrong perspective here but when I press my PIP button on my remote control for my VIP622 3 times, it's Tuner 1 that won't size down for side by side PIP.Tuner 2 stays the right size for side by side PIP.So consider me confused.


Press the swap button and you will see the opposite


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tulsa1 said:


> Press the swap button and you will see the opposite


OK pressed PIP button 3 times,pressed Swap button lost audio,pressed Swap again lost the picture,had to press the Cancel button to get the picture and audio back on Tuner 1 and cancel PIP.Man they have a problem for sure even though my regular PIP works OK,just no side by side PIP.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> OK pressed PIP button 3 times,pressed Swap button lost audio,pressed Swap again lost the picture,had to press the Cancel button to get the picture and audio back on Tuner 1 and cancel PIP.Man they have a problem for sure even though my regular PIP works OK,just no side by side PIP.


Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.:nono2:


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I was really hoping the PIP/ratio problem would be resolved when I got 6.71
on my 722 but no such luck
I guess hoping the next version will fix it


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

You would hope so or change what it says on the Dish Network screen saver?.:nono2:


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Well I have found out since my last report I can produce side by side PIP on my VIP622.You have to juggle between the PIP button and swap button and position button on the remote control( if you wish to try it keep an eye out for a little purple or blue box that appears then use your position button to make the little second screen appear), when you finally get the side by side PIP working both pictures are very small and that's on a 50" screen.:nono2:


Could this problem be related to which output method you use for video from the 622 to your TV...dunno...I use the HDMI interface between my 622 and 52" TV and get perfect side-by-side pictures and with correct aspect ratios, works correctly with two HD channels, two SD channels or with one of each..


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

4bama said:


> Could this problem be related to which output method you use for video from the 622 to your TV...dunno...I use the HDMI interface between my 622 and 52" TV and get perfect side-by-side pictures and with correct aspect ratios, works correctly with two HD channels, two SD channels or with one of each..


Your question concerning the problem with side by side PIP has been confirmed by other posters and Dish Network engineers as this was posted by DovetailDigital see post below.

Personally I would take a guess that it should not matter which output you use it should be working correctly.



DovetailDigital said:


> I can confirm that one of our subscriber's 622 boxes was displaying perfect aspect ratio in PIP 2 month ago. After the latest update L6.30, it is not. One of the images is stretched to fill the screen vertically.
> 
> I then fielded several other calls with the same issue. One of our subscribers demonstrated to me that the aspect ratio for Tuner 2 could not be changed even without PIP.
> 
> I contacted Dish on 10/22/10 and they confirmed an issue that they cite as "Software Error for Aspect Ratio Tuner 2". No information was available at that time on a fix.


----------

